# Does anyone offer long term European Breakdown cover?



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

What a nightmare this is turning out to be. Nobody seems to want to touch our 17yo Ducato Eura Mobil when it comes to breakdown cover. 

Either the trip is too long (we plan to be away much longer than the miserly 90 day cover most offer) or the van is too old (are we all meant to be driving brand new vehicles?).

We've tried the AA, RAC, Green Flag and several other subsidiary companies with no luck. It's really beginning to annoy me. Don't companies see there is a need for this sort of thing?

Anyway, if anyone has any ideas or companies they would like to recommend please do as it's driving me to distraction (no pun intended). At this rate we'll leave the country with no cover at all, which could cost us a fortune if we end up being unlucky.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Comfort offer 365 day continental breakdown cover as part of their insurance policy but you'd have to check with them on age restrictions.

Pete


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If you join the Camping and Caravanning Club and through them join RAC ARRIVAL EUROPE this provides all the breakdown cover you need. No age or weight limitations.

C.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*SafeGuard*

Ricster,

SafeGuard provide unlimited cover p.a. via the AA.

Their travel policy is also good (acid test - 'We're in the south of Spain and unable to drive because we've been run over crossing the road. Will you repatriate our motorhome?').

If you've a home in the UK watch out for unoccupancy clauses in your home insurance.

Ray


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

I spoke to comfort insurance last week regarding my 1994 motorhome. European breakdown cover comes as part of their insurance,they told me age of van not a problem


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Have you tried ADAC? Cover at home and abroad for any vehicle driven by you (or spouse / partner at same address for plus membership) for about 79 euros.

No restrictions on age and very generous size limits for MHs - up to 10m and 7.5t. I'm not aware of any time limits.

I would contact them to discuss options - the lady who helped me spoke very good english.

http://www.adac.de/mitgliedschaft/adac_membership/default.aspx?ComponentId=8403&SourcePageId=1#ank3


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Breakdown Cover*

 Have you tried SAGA?


----------



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

peejay said:


> Comfort offer ...


They only cover with insurance, but we already have insurance (in fact have paid in advance for it to avoid having an account with a direct debit on it). They also required a permanent address in the UK which we won't have. We mentioned a redirection address (family members) but were told that wasn't acceptable.



CliveMott said:


> If you join the Camping and Caravanning Club and through them join RAC ARRIVAL EUROPE...


We are members (so we could get Carnet cards) but were told when we phoned up about coverage that they weren't interested unless we had a vehicle less than 10 years old (it's 17yo).

So thanks for that guys, but no luck with either of those.


----------



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Breakdown Cover*



eddied said:


> Have you tried SAGA?


Cheeky bar steward, I'm not that old! :lol:


----------



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

OwnedbyCollies said:


> Have you tried ADAC? Cover at home and abroad for any vehicle driven by you (or spouse / partner at same address for plus membership) for about 79 euros.


I had thought of them, but figured you needed to be a german resident.

Is that breakdown cover? As that's damned cheap in comparison to UK ones like RAC or AA.


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

*adac*

Hi
i have been looking into adac, and they seem very good, my relative is german and has been reading the small print for me, so far so good, they are a big firm in germany and are very well known out there, there is quite alot on here from satisfied customers if you go into the search for adac. someone on here commented that there is a limit to claiming upto £200.00 and if your fees for towing go over that you have to make up the difference, but have not found out about that yet, need to make a phone call to check this. you only need to be a german resident if filling in the online form, but its ok if phoning up to join.
hope this helps.
ann


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

See link in previous email. You cannot apply online as their system cannot recognise non-german addresses but they encourage you to ring. 

I got confused with the categories on the website (lost in translation springs to mind!!) but the lady explained it all and it turned out cheaper than I thought. I paid about 76 euros for PLUS membership but note that its now 79.50. Paid by credit card and cover started the following day. 

Excellent value for money. Cover in UK provided by the AA as their partner organisation. Covers breakdown AND accident with lots of extras including bringing children and pets home etc...

Fortunately I have not had to use them yet but I have read some very positive comments from those that have broken down or had an accident both here and when in Europe.

PM me if you want to see terms and conditions. I have a couple of documents in English.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

I am with Comfort on a Full Timing premium. We have a 1992 Hymer S700 on a Merc 410D (Transporter not Sprinter chassis).

We have full insurance for UK and Continent including Breakdown Cover our van is 4600kg laden plus a Smart on a trailer.

The premiums are not cheap but the cover is there.

Comfort only require a UK residence if you *do not *pay the Full-timing premium

http://www.comfort-insurance.co.uk/downloads/keyfacts.pdf

The details are at the end of the last page.

John


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I seem to remember that ADAC is limited to 90 day trips?

However, the likes of RAC, though their max number of days on the continent with a multi-trip policy is 90 days (maybe 91?), you can get round this by taking a long single trip (sorry, don't remember the max on that). It's more expensive that multi-trip, but it can be done.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Britannia Rescue cover Motorhomes with no age limit. Is very cheap if you can join through CSMA where you have to be from a qualifying occupation or pensioner.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Just joined ADAC. Had had relay for wife and myself (one car) with the AA £140+ pa. either Wife or myself would have to be present at time of call out. I had joined ADAC cos of problem with 6 ton van most here won't touch you at that wt.

New cover- EVERY (non commercial) vehicle registered in my name covered, NO MATTER WHO IS DRIVER, throughout Europe up to 7.5 ton. Same benefits as the AA. Cost? 79.5 euros.

And they said that de mutualisation would make things more efficient.

Dick


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

I, too, spotted the 92 days limitation when reading my own policy earlier today and in a panic I rang ADAC. 

There is no limit for vehicle benefits. The 92 day cover limit (Europe) and 45 (worldwide) applies to the personal benefits e.g. medical repatriation.

Panic over! 8O


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry just read OP again. I don't think there is any age limit with ADAC either. They also give discounts for students and the disabled.

Dick


----------



## selwynha (Feb 25, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the post - I too just received ADAC documents and panic set in when I saw the 92 and 45 day thingy!!!!!


OwnedbyCollies said:


> I, too, spotted the 92 days limitation when reading my own policy earlier today and in a panic I rang ADAC.
> 
> There is no limit for vehicle benefits. The 92 day cover limit (Europe) and 45 (worldwide) applies to the personal benefits e.g. medical repatriation.
> 
> Panic over! 8O


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

dont know how old you are but Saga offer Insurance and full uk and EU breakdown cover for 12 months no restrictions as long as you are UK resident.


----------



## selwynha (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, no did not think SAGA did the long term breakdown bit. Having said that, they would do well to beat ADAC's £66 for personal cover anywhere in Europe, this means the car and motorbike that I have with me in Spain are both covered. All the UK companies I tried would not give personal cover outside the UK. Cheers


BrianJP said:


> dont know how old you are but Saga offer Insurance and full uk and EU breakdown cover for 12 months no restrictions as long as you are UK resident.


----------



## TiaChiKid (Jan 31, 2011)

Excuse me for being dense but is you trip/pleasure/travel experience dependent on being covered for all eventualities. 
Where is the spirit of adventure today, I traveled thro France in the 50s(elderly bastard) on a Triumph m/cycle potholes an all. With just a one man tent and each of my buddies were doing the same.
Tripped down across Greece and Turkey for 2 years (what insurance) if we broke down, often, someone always helped us.
Have faith don't let the insurance for the sky falling, stop you. Get out and enjoy, while you still can. 
Anyway the hint of danger heightens the senses.

Go for it, as long as your covered for hitting someones goat, why worry.


----------



## PILOTEFAN (Jul 19, 2010)

CliveMott said:


> ]If you join the Camping and Caravanning Club and through them join RAC ARRIVAL EUROPE...


We are members (so we could get Carnet cards) but were told when we phoned up about coverage that they weren't interested unless we had a vehicle less than 10 years old (it's 17yo).

Hi
We are insured through RAC and our van is 20 years old, I think the person you spoke to didnt give you the right info


----------

